# The Alchemy Press Book of Pulp Heroes 3



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

An alien visitor arrives on Earth to solve our problems - whether we want it or not. The world's greatest superhero is lost, and only his deadliest enemy can save him. Why did the best cop in the city end his days as a forgotten drunk? And once, in fin-de-siècle Paris, there were three very different girls who grew up to be three very different women with three things in common: they were brilliant, they were beautiful, and they worked for Erik of the Paris Opéra. Twelve stories of supermen, cops, Mysterymen, samurai and private eyes from the likes of Kim Newman, Rod Rees, Tony Richards and more ... thrilling tales of pure Pulp Adventure.

Includes my superhero story 'Rayven Black in the City of Night.'


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. And I'm very pleased to say that people in the States have now started buying this exciting book.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here another chance to take a look at it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope you all had a great Xmas, and wish you a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that 2015 is your best one yet.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look at this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've now a new collection and some superhero fiction out on Kindle ... see the last 2 covers in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's a new book on the way in April. Meanwhile, there's plenty of my fiction to choose from, in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A new crime thriller will be out in the next couple of days. Meanwhile, there's plenty of mystery and excitement right here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Peter and the others at Alchemy press do nice work - I was in Pulp Heroes 2 and their Ancient Wonders one as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely. I hope to be in more of their collections. Only wish they paid more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More pulp hero fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more, in a variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBook Fiction is on sale for 99c at the moment. Take a look at my signature for more details.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That's still happening.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of my self-published eBooks is over soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've allowed it to go on for an extra couple of weeks, but the sale is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's over. But many of my e-books are permanently at Amazon's minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy holidays to all at Kboards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2016.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

More Rayven Black fiction is due this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

When I have time to get around to it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Which is not at the moment. But enjoy this story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available as part of my Sherlock Holmes in the 21st Century collection,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Oops --- not really the case here.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many of my longer eBooks are now on Special Offer for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still in place, in fact. Full-length novels and long collections for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great news. The Special Offer is still on for all my self-published eBooks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special offer on many of my full-length novels and longer collections continues into December 2017.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case. 99c for some full-length novels and long story collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place, so why not take advantage and pick up some fiction from a professionally-published - Pan, Tor, Schusters, HarperCollins, to name but a few -- author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a book from a professional publisher. But my self-published work (see below) is on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still very much the case.


----------

